# IT support/admin résumé



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*IT support/admin résumé*



Cellus said:


> I'd talk about how to make a good resume, but that's a different topic and beyond our present scope.


Oh great one, we are honored to hear your wisdom. ray: :tongue: :grin: :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

I'll answer specific questions and give a few tips here and there on fixing/sprucing a resume, but past that and it starts going from "Here's a few tricks." to "Wait, why am I writing your resume?" :wink:


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

:laugh:

By admonishing against "embellishments," what exactly do you mean? Other than my 'academic' education and 'professional' experience, I ask because I'm not sure if my years of "personal" experience in "troubleshooting/fixing computers/networks" (for families, friends (by association), acquaintances and strangers) should or shouldn't be applicable to my resume or CL.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

It depends on the personal experience and level of work you give, as well as the position you are applying for (ie. relevance) and the present content of your resume.

With that being said, you can tactfully include such personal experiences by including it in an entry in the "Interests" section at the end of your resume, so long as the entry is relatively small.

I should note that I differentiate "personal" experience and "volunteer" experience. Volunteer experience is entitled to its own section in your resume (conveniently labeled as Volunteer Experience). If you have sufficient work experience, it commonly is listed after Work Experience (such as on the second page), however if you lack sufficient work experience, which is common if you are fresh out of school/college, then you may have Volunteer Experience first, followed by Work Experience second. It depends though, especially on what you are applying for and what is on the resume to begin with. Believe it or not, but many employers do infact appreciate volunteer experience, whichever it may be. Not only does it go towards strength of character, but it can very well "double" as work experience, especially if it has any relation to the job being applied to. For example I proudly include my volunteer experience with TSF in my own resume.

Oh and for the obligatory disclaimer, I am mentioning resumes in this, not CVs. CVs are a different animal.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*Appreciate your answer.*

How about something a little more concrete? 

Suppose the position I'm applying for is a computer technician whose: (1) job duties would include "installing, modifying, troubleshooting and making minor repairs to personal computer hardware and software systems, investigating and resolving software and hardware problems of computer users and providing technical assistance and training to system users, in addition to troubleshooting, TCP/IP, network related issues, research using the Internet and manuals for most IT related issues," (2) minimum education would be HS diploma, A+, N+, 1-year related work experience and (3) two years working as help desk/technical support in computer field with "current in-depth knowledge" in Win98/2k/XP, MSO and photoshop/illustrator (though I am a beginner/intermed in the adobe.)

I would even go so far as to say that my "personal" (Win95/98/2k/XP, 1993-present) and "professional" (Win95/98, 1999-2000) experiences would roughly fit the first description on a small-size level, while my education would exceed the HS diploma, certifications and MSO. :smile: My last "professional" experience was in a SoHo (1999-2000.) However, I fear that would count against me. :sigh:

So, in light of that, hypothetically as an employer how much would my "personal" experience be applicable to my resume and would you at all consider me a prospective employee?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

It depends.

Not meaning to mince words but when you refer to "personal" experience I assume that means non-work/self/unemployed experience? If you have the education asked for (it is important to note that in many cases "rough equivalents" are not acceptable, and when asked employers really do look for those specific certifications - high school mind as well be moot, as that is to be expected for any position above simple labour these days and is a given, and MS Office is basically asking if you know how to use a word processor and possibly spreadsheets, though if asked to troubleshoot Office issues, they may be more demanding). Also if you are actually worried about your past work experience counting against you, well then there obviously are issues about that, isn't there? It should also be noted (and recall I haven't seen this actual resume) your last actual _work_ experience was 8 years ago.

I honestly can't say, as a prospective employer, without seeing the whole kit and caboodle (resume and cover letter, as well as possibly an interview). Beyond that I would say give it your best shot as an application is an application is an application, and certainly beats the heck out of not trying at all.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thank you!*



Cellus said:


> Not meaning to mince words but when you refer to "personal" experience I assume that means non-work/self/unemployed experience?


Yes-that's right.



Cellus said:


> Also if you are actually worried about your past work experience counting against you, well then there obviously are issues about that, isn't there? It should also be noted (and recall I haven't seen this actual resume) your last actual _work_ experience was 8 years ago.


Rather, I'm concerned if the employer would see that as a disadvantage _from their POV_, not that it is a problem _for me._


Cellus said:


> I honestly can't say, as a prospective employer, without seeing the whole kit and caboodle (resume and cover letter, as well as possibly an interview). Beyond that I would say give it your best shot as an application is an application is an application, and certainly beats the heck out of not trying at all.


Thanks. That is kind of reassuring. :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

What have you done in the past 8 years work-wise? The shoe doesn't always have to fit the foot and other kinds of work experience can infact be worth something.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*Mr*



Cellus said:


> What have you done in the past 8 years work-wise? The shoe doesn't always have to fit the foot and other kinds of work experience can infact be worth something.


Are you talking about "personal computer work-wise?"

If you're talking "work-wise" as in "professional on the job market" experience:

Technically, unrelated work ranging from light industiral/warehouse, couriers and file clerk to landscaping general labor and general carpentry work.

XLNT quality work.
Productive.
Research.
Focus
XLNT work ethics
Strive for excellence

Would you hire someone who can't do all of those?


----------



## atomoverride (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

I created my resume in a ms word template, then after looking at it I noticed that it was just like allot of other peoples resumes. So I used all my knowledge in word and created my own template with tables and what not. And after filling it with the past 10 years of experience and condensed down to 3 pages. Everyone always says WOW what a really good resume. Its unique and I have my own format that is not used by every other person out there.

So my suggestion is follow this format:
1. Objective (what kind of job you want)
2. Work experience (places you worked/brief description/list of specific things you did)
3. Education
4. References

Follow this basic advice: KISS (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

It is always a good idea to keep your resume between 2-3 pages (no more). If you have a lot of experience, include only the more recent experience as well as applicable experience (applicable for the job).

As for references, you can simply state they are available upon request.


----------



## atomoverride (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

Yes always put available upon request. 

Funny story the last job I had, my boss told me I could look at all the resumes that people had submitted to the job I got. I was looking through them, some had more experience but did dumb stuff. Like one guy put his picture on it (EWWW). Another guy used a ms default word template. This one dumbass went into details about EVERY version of every piece of software he used.

So in short, use a generic one to give you a GUIDE to use. Then break out of the shell and create it to be eye pleasing.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: IT support/admin résumé*

As a balancing reminder, please refrain from making it "too" colourful or flashy. Professionalism commonly equates to "streamlined" and "clean" aesthetically. In the end your goal is to make it so the aesthetics of your resume are a non-issue, in that they are only thinking of what is being said in the resume. You want a resume which is easy for the evaluator to read and place information in their mind.

That's it. Full stop.

Do not be tempted to go "Las Vegas" on them, or else the aesthetics (the fluff) will become an issue when you most of all want the fluff to not be an issue. In otherwords, do not confuse "selling yourself" with "selling your resume".


----------

